# Target Build - For Garage Setup



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Holy impressive fancy joinery Batman! 

Sweet


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

A work of art!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfish92084 (Jun 22, 2017)

View attachment 6258079
View attachment 6258079


















Both sides completed. Now to experiment with fill material. I am very nervous about sticking an arrow into this and curious to see if the tight tension will react with arrows going thru.
Today we added a black layer to the inside of each target fave. Black material was free from a lumber yard. Used Contact Cement spray to attach. The Face material is fairly transparent and the instructions recommended using a black plastic garbage bag as a backing. Feel free to suggest fill material. Hoping to have it dense enough that the arrows will not stick out the opposite side. The Inside depth for the material is 9.5 inches.


----------



## Bigfish92084 (Jun 22, 2017)

More pics-


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## TurkeyCreekNE (Aug 1, 2017)

Way to "personalize" it, I for one always like the DIY projects (or with the help of a budddy LOL). Looks sharp and hopefully will provide years of enjoyment.


----------



## Smitha0181 (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm going to try this.


----------



## Grahamdavis88 (Oct 18, 2016)

I dig the attention to detail. Great work


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

you may not know this, but he has a festool domino and its the best tool in the world.


----------



## Kortsman (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice setup for sure. It's almost too nice to shoot at! lol


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Love how you put it together. Going to copy this. Nice job!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## gohunt7 (Jul 28, 2016)

What have you found is the best filler? Also where is the best place to get said filler?


----------



## Bigfish92084 (Jun 22, 2017)

gohunt7 said:


> What have you found is the best filler? Also where is the best place to get said filler?


I have not done the fill testing yet. I may try old cloths this weekend. Am also waiting for a large boat wrap that I am hoping will work best and keep things as light as possible. I've only got 9.5" in the depth so am hoping not to have any pass-throughs. My Hoyt hunting bow is 60 lbs and shoots 286 fps and my PSE target bow has 51 lbs and I will need to chronograph the speed. Plan on shooting the target bow mostly on this target to try and master the back tension release.
Am I nervous??? Yes!!! Will probably do a youtube video of this experiment. Stand-by.


----------



## Shorttrails (Jul 27, 2016)

I've used old sheets from hotels before in a bag target with success. Sucks when it gets wet though..


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

Festool domino, a true woodworkers best friend....


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesome build,
I use a target bag from Bag Corp with used pallet wrap for fill. It works great, it’s light and doesn’t pick up any water. I tried old clothes but they’re heavy to start with and worse when wet. I get the wrap for free from a local trucking company. I call and ask the dock foreman he even has it bagged for me.


----------



## Captbill (Sep 25, 2017)

I need to hang out with you guys. Sweeeet set up.


----------



## Bigfish92084 (Jun 22, 2017)

Finally got around to shooting this target. It is filled with 80% scrap shrink wrap from Costco. The manager filled up a shopping cart full for me and it was free. 10% waterproof tarp from a lumber yard. The wrap that the wood comes in. Manager gave me 6 large tarps for free. Then another 10% of one quilted moving blanket and a 4x4x32" for compression. I will be changing out the blanket and 4x4 with more shrink wrap when I can get it. The Wrap is by far the lightest option so far. My First shots into the target were better than I had hoped. Watch the Youtube Video I made - Enjoy!


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

Bigfish92084 said:


> Finally got around to shooting this target. It is filled with 80% scrap shrink wrap from Costco. The manager filled up a shopping cart full for me and it was free. 10% waterproof tarp from a lumber yard. The wrap that the wood comes in. Manager gave me 6 large tarps for free. Then another 10% of one quilted moving blanket and a 4x4x32" for compression. I will be changing out the blanket and 4x4 with more shrink wrap when I can get it. The Wrap is by far the lightest option so far. My First shots into the target were better than I had hoped. Watch the Youtube Video I made - Enjoy!


Fantastic video - entertaining!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## sirtreysuf (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice setup!


----------



## Johne3darchery (Jun 3, 2017)

Great job! Great video!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Love the video sound effects. Very nice build!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Tylerdb22 (Nov 24, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## shannono17 (Aug 13, 2017)

Dang! That's one sweet DIY target.


----------



## pilatusbahn (Dec 31, 2016)

That is sweet.
Got a buddy that teaches woodshop at Jr. High...wonder if I can convince him to build 2
1 for him and 1 for me!


----------



## mariodealba (Dec 2, 2017)

you gave me a few ideas!! thank you for sharing


----------



## Bigfish92084 (Jun 22, 2017)

*Updated Material Stuffing*

The Shrink-wrap worked great and was very light but the overall consistency was not desirable. As my luck would have it... local archery shop replaced their shooting wall and the owner gave me some free pieces that were pretty shot up. I took the pieces to buddys shop and used a bandsaw to make bricks 10" deep. also made the total width measurement be 1" wider than the box. Inside dimension of box is 33" so each layer was 34" and two pieces. One of the photos shows how I wedged the oversized pieces then pushed down and the material compressed nice and tight. Wanted the seams to be tight in case an arrow found the seam. Also, the way the blocks were cut, they can be turned and repositioned once they begin to wear. Couldn't be happier with the performance. Probably shooting 200-300 arrows a week at it and its holding strong.


----------



## Bigfish92084 (Jun 22, 2017)

*more pics*


----------



## kcladnier (Sep 19, 2017)

nice


----------



## mndeepwoods (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome. I might need to use some of those ideas for winter shooting in the garage. I love it.


----------



## ospreydog7561 (Sep 20, 2017)

That is excellent work. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ifrit617 (Dec 11, 2017)

That is one hell of a target. Love it. 

Jon


----------



## torker0812 (Sep 3, 2016)

Very nice work


----------



## Bigfish92084 (Jun 22, 2017)

Still holding up well.


----------



## t.stoute (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice job.i learned when using just srink wrap for filler you better know how to work a fletching jig.espically if you shooting a bow over 60 lbs


----------



## Ryanrambo24 (Jan 21, 2017)

Carpet target is the way to go.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## blake_estep (Jun 24, 2016)

Very Nice


----------



## sticks32 (Jun 26, 2018)

Great Ideas! Thank You!!!


----------



## zaq (Jul 14, 2018)

well done


----------



## wardlow (Jul 16, 2018)

really nice work!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Ryanrambo24 said:


> Carpet target is the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Only a couple drawbacks to it that I can think of. 1. Its fairly heavy 2. Its abrasive on the shafts. 3. It has to be compressed so straps or vertical bolts must be used.


----------



## Scooter1234 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clubkidcarlos (Sep 23, 2005)

sharp looking ! I like !


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Bigfish: That is one beautiful target. The carpenter/cabinet maker did well. For your particular application, it should serve you well.

If you don't mind, for the benefit of others who may want to try to build one. I suggest a minimum of 2"x12" deep for less worry about pass through. It will work even better to have 18" deep but requires more filler and weight. Since you are shooting indoors, there shouldn't be any concern about filler getting wet. Over the past many years we have found old clothing to be best for stopping arrows without residue getting on the arrows. Hope this helps others thinking about building one for themself.:wink:
PS Great job on the video.:thumbs_up


----------



## Rmdmooch (Sep 7, 2015)

That’s got to be the most expensive target stand I’ve ever seen. Makes my scrap Pt lumber stand look like crap. Very nice


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

As a side note: We do not suggest gluing the skins to the black material. That holds the threads in place and will cause the skins to wear quicker. Just tack black material to the box then the skins over the black material.:secret:


----------



## vtraptor (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice build impressive use of waste products from others,that is the ulmate (archery) recycling


----------



## LINDY7443 (Dec 19, 2018)

Great work


----------



## Farcanal (Dec 13, 2018)

I used the plastic tub from a clothes washing machine that sits outside the stainless steel washer bowl. I cut up blackplastic sheeting, old floor carpet and and and old foam swag mattress. I placed theminside the plastic bowl and in between the layers I sprayed expander foam. The top layer was floor carpet with the underside facing outwards. (Black duct tape sticks to it really well for cross target). 
Iput a peice of timber ply with some house bricks (cinder blocks)on top while exander foam was setting. It ended up 24” wide x 10” deep and my PSE Drive 70lb full penetrates but dont go through. I used 2 cans of expander foam but woould use 1 next time.
It free stands as well.


----------



## Coonhound40 (Nov 22, 2018)

Top notch workmanship, I love seeing DIY projects that don't look like DIY, if you know what I mean...


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Farcanal said:


> I used the plastic tub from a clothes washing machine that sits outside the stainless steel washer bowl. I cut up blackplastic sheeting, old floor carpet and and and old foam swag mattress. I placed theminside the plastic bowl and in between the layers I sprayed expander foam. The top layer was floor carpet with the underside facing outwards. (Black duct tape sticks to it really well for cross target).
> Iput a peice of timber ply with some house bricks (cinder blocks)on top while exander foam was setting. It ended up 24” wide x 10” deep and my PSE Drive 70lb full penetrates but dont go through. I used 2 cans of expander foam but woould use 1 next time.
> It free stands as well.


Might want to start your own thread with pictures etc.:wink:


----------



## versydus (Oct 6, 2018)

sweet!


----------



## Payne1043 (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks great !!!


----------



## MasterCraft (Jan 22, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## MasterCraft (Jan 22, 2011)

Festool is expensive but produces great work! I love it


----------



## Jasonw77 (Nov 29, 2018)

Man that target looks great. When can I get all thos faces so I can start to build my own targets?


----------



## Vex12 (Jul 25, 2017)

That’s nice


----------



## Elcy (Sep 24, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Cmoore5 (Aug 27, 2014)

Great job


----------



## Hsetraki (Nov 10, 2017)

this!


----------



## Hsetraki (Nov 10, 2017)

awesome!


----------



## Hsetraki (Nov 10, 2017)

yes


----------



## Gbalcom (Jan 21, 2019)

Looks great!!


----------



## tezz32 (Nov 1, 2012)

Cool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TSox (Feb 11, 2019)

Wow, I wouldn't want to shoot arrows into that :shade:


----------



## KingKalifor (Feb 6, 2019)

Nice Work


----------



## LDW500 (Feb 29, 2016)

I used carpet on the outside and filled with thick Styrofoam and more layers of carpet inside. Arrows do not go through but the Styrofoam leave residue on my arrows. Otherwise it works well - only 8" deep.
The OP has a much nicer finished product though!


----------



## hammer4reel (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Rxr04 (Feb 8, 2019)

Sweet


----------



## dtrale (Sep 21, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Dschwan (Feb 1, 2019)

very impressive


----------



## dtrale (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## seanm40 (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome target.


----------



## SSELECT (Jan 23, 2019)

Excellent!


----------



## RS 33 (Feb 28, 2011)

awesome work


----------



## southpaw193 (Aug 3, 2017)

I need more wood tools now


----------



## gwseabold2 (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice job!


----------



## huntrwilliams (Sep 19, 2017)

Wow, I need to make one of these.


----------



## dnjat (Feb 17, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## BowhuntNH (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## BrewCrew (Dec 13, 2006)

That's nice


----------



## Siegfried_1984 (Nov 26, 2013)

wow that looks like it will last a life time great work


----------



## Nate_IN (Jul 10, 2017)

That's impressive!


----------



## johnsshagvsu (Feb 17, 2017)

very cool


----------



## carsdwl11 (Mar 11, 2018)

Impressive , the quality looks top notch !


----------



## Mtc189 (Dec 6, 2018)

Great work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbasso (Dec 20, 2018)

That's a great looking target !!


----------



## Sebastianh (Jan 6, 2018)

nice ! love the wood work


----------



## psiAddict (Jan 10, 2017)

holy cow, that's beautiful.


----------



## rawhammer01 (Jan 10, 2019)

nice!


----------



## luiromcor (Oct 11, 2018)

Sweet looking target!


----------



## txdb (Dec 22, 2016)

Great looking target!

Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Bambamford14 (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## bjw12 (Dec 29, 2018)

very fancy ways of doing your frame


----------



## ctcrjac (Feb 24, 2019)

Very nice looks like it should hold up for a long time.


----------



## stickman48 (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice setup


----------



## dschaaf3983 (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## writer542 (May 3, 2011)

really nice work


----------



## Coati_Kid (Feb 15, 2019)

sweet!


----------



## pippodick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice


----------



## RebelDrummer (Oct 29, 2008)

can i change this from DIY to DIFM -- FOR ME!!! hahaha. You have some skills my friend. Great woodworking and great build.


----------



## andrewsb12 (Feb 8, 2019)

Sweet target!!


----------



## BlackPot (Dec 2, 2018)

Always good to have a craftsman close by. Nice setup


----------



## Bigmike1968 (Jul 21, 2018)

Very impressed with the target construction


----------



## Japflip33 (Feb 24, 2019)

This is pretty cool!!


----------



## Tincher10 (Aug 13, 2018)

thats the nicest target ive ever seen. great job!


----------



## AR.Smitty (Jul 28, 2019)

that looks awesome! nice job!


----------



## m_tintin (Sep 25, 2018)

looks great


----------



## cchadww (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Guesty33 (Jul 29, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Michael chiong (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice!!!


----------



## hocojoe (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice idea


----------



## markel71 (Aug 16, 2018)

Very Nice!


----------



## Pianalto.j (Aug 5, 2015)

That is awesome!


----------



## Dustyroads85 (Dec 6, 2019)

Beautiful target & the Festool Domino is an incredible tool.


----------



## pmanning (Jan 3, 2020)

Nicely done!


----------



## Brenden23 (Jan 9, 2020)

I like this a lot, and will be building something similar.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## KyleGaryPratt (May 19, 2018)

Looks great! I am just reading this now in 2020. How did it hold up? How often did you have to refill?


----------



## Simon.payne10 (Jan 10, 2020)

That’s awesome


----------



## Furlan (Jul 1, 2016)

Beautiful set up !


----------



## Welder1999 (Oct 18, 2019)

Man that’s just a work of art and i thought my box target held together by measly little screws was a masterpiece (not much of a woodworker lol) looks awesome! Hope it’s treated you well over the last 3 years!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbob85 (Jan 22, 2020)

nice!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Big fish: Its been a few years since you built the best looking cabinet for the target I've seen. You didn't seem happy with the plactic wrap. Just curious if you have tried old clothing in it yet?


----------



## theo54 (Mar 23, 2016)

sweet


----------



## browniet24 (Jul 15, 2017)

Did you make a build video? Would love to see it.


----------



## ryanmordente (Jan 2, 2020)

looks great!


----------



## Whizzy (Jan 12, 2020)

Impressive work!


----------



## wrxkyuu (Jan 26, 2020)

Dang that is pretty nice target setup.


----------



## Last shot (Jan 26, 2020)

Awesome job! Very impressive!


----------



## dphifer (Jan 15, 2020)

Very nice job. I should quit looking at the DIY forum. I am creating more work for my self.


----------



## NH Woodsman (Jan 28, 2020)

Very nice build!


----------



## fenton2005 (Feb 11, 2015)

That’s a great looking target. What fill ended up working the best?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awmuelle (Mar 20, 2017)

This is awesome


----------



## Bmf_68 (Jan 7, 2020)

damn, that took time and effort, good job


----------



## 89_stang (Jul 31, 2015)

Next project


----------



## duckdog28 (Aug 18, 2011)

Great post, thanks for the idea.


----------



## jorob712 (Jan 26, 2020)

I love the fill idea!


----------



## theartboy (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice target!


----------



## Ninjahotpocket (Feb 8, 2020)

Looks great dude


----------



## Billfer (Sep 20, 2018)

Well done.


----------



## K2snow2010 (Jul 15, 2019)

Fancy ha


----------



## Vahti (Dec 25, 2019)

Those are realy nice. What is the white fabric material I may just need go read back up. Anyway great job and an inspiration


----------



## buckcrazy_98 (Feb 12, 2020)

This is a work of art and looks amazing!!!!


----------



## ElkChappo (Feb 14, 2020)

Well crafted


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Very nice OP.


----------



## xhitter (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks good.


----------



## xhitter (Feb 8, 2016)

Wouldn't mind having one myself.


----------



## Grizzhunter (Feb 18, 2020)

That is super awesome.


----------



## jdmbowhunt (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome job! Thanks for the pics too, might have to give this one a try!


----------



## JPreston (Feb 13, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## xforce pse (Mar 9, 2011)

How do you compact the material that tight?


----------



## BlanchardRvrBuc (Feb 18, 2020)

do you think old feed sacks would be a good filler ? every time i buy feed they give new bags do to spreading disease to livestock


----------



## 5ks (Feb 20, 2020)

Looks good to me


----------



## theartboy (Feb 4, 2020)

when using clothes, is it best to just stuff them or does it work better to lay them flat like layers?


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

theartboy said:


> when using clothes, is it best to just stuff them or does it work better to lay them flat like layers?


I have a store bought target in the garage. It has a foam outer layer on all four sides, and the inside has a bag that is stuffed with chopped up clothes. Have been shooting it for years.


----------



## Arroslinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Very nice builds. Great ideas.thanks


----------



## eden (Aug 28, 2016)

fancy!


----------



## johtajahannula (Dec 30, 2019)

SOlid!


----------



## Mr. O (Jun 6, 2011)

Now that is impressive!


----------



## Mr. O (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very nice ... is it Target Furniture ... or ... Furniture Target? either way - well done!


----------



## Aspencer1982 (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice target!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## washingtonchan (Feb 27, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Bvs12 (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice setup. Good work with festool domino.


----------



## Arrowninja (May 21, 2017)

Wow... that’s nice!!


----------



## fmfdoc1987 (Mar 19, 2020)

nice!


----------



## Blackhawk (Mar 24, 2003)

Nice looking


----------



## chadth (Jul 21, 2014)

Shooter Mike said:


> I have a store bought target in the garage. It has a foam outer layer on all four sides, and the inside has a bag that is stuffed with chopped up clothes. Have been shooting it for years.


If I recall, you can buy old cloths by the pound from goodwill or something similar. Has anyone had success with that for targets?


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

chadth said:


> If I recall, you can buy old cloths by the pound from goodwill or something similar. Has anyone had success with that for targets?


Lots of people do this


----------



## J-lynch21 (Aug 9, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## Drewed (Dec 29, 2019)

Looks great. I use the foam mats they sell for padding the floors for kids. I don’t recommend as they do stop the arrows well, but leave junk on them.


----------



## turner24 (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## ben280 (Mar 5, 2016)

Very nice target!


----------



## dylanthomsen12 (Mar 13, 2020)

That is some fancy work, looks great!


----------



## pse_78 (May 18, 2010)

That is awsome


----------



## weston22 (Mar 28, 2020)

great !!


----------



## Jcubbage (Dec 12, 2013)

this was very helpful-thank you for the post


----------



## folkertj (Feb 4, 2016)

That is an awesome looking build. I guess I need to go check out the skins that your using and try my hand a building something.


----------



## Relaxer12 (Mar 28, 2020)

NICE! Great job!


----------



## Smo87 (Mar 20, 2020)

Damn.. that's nicer than any target I've bought!


----------



## kstopp (Oct 2, 2019)

I need to do something like this


----------



## Richardi503 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice work. I might have to see if my Uncle would help me building one like this.


----------



## hoghntrncypress (Aug 10, 2017)

beautiful work man!


----------



## CaptCastnBlast (Apr 6, 2020)

This is awesome, great work.


----------



## seamusduffy (Jun 4, 2018)

following . . .


----------



## TFDHunter (Sep 3, 2011)

Sharp target. You definitely do things right the first time.


----------



## stephane110 (Apr 10, 2020)

wow nicer than most diys!


----------



## Bigfish92084 (Jun 22, 2017)

Two more months and this target will be 3 years old. Has lived its entire life outdoors on the side of my house with a fabricated plastic covering for protection. Haven't shot for nearly a year as I got deep into table tennis and it conflicted with the indoor archery league time. I did pick up a new to me Bow and plan on starting to shoot again so I will take pics of how this target build is wearing. I need to re-tape the seams for the cover I made as those have started to fail. I expect the target to still be very shootable because of the fill. The fill was remnants of the archery wall at an indoor lane. Cut into brick size pieces for repositioning for longer wear. I'll take lots of pics to share once I get to it.

BTW, thanks for the overwhelming positive comments on the build. When two buddies put their ideas and talents together... something nice can come from it.


----------



## 10xArcherydeals (Apr 6, 2020)

wow! sweet.


----------



## nulldevice (Apr 11, 2018)

Please, pics would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cory.pitts (Nov 10, 2017)

Sweet work


----------



## Scarchery (Aug 9, 2020)

Wow that's a show piece. Beautifully done.


----------



## BattlestarAdmrl (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank you for taking the time to document this build. Has given me ideas for the future. 
Very nice work and the longevity sounds amazing.


----------



## Bigfish92084 (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the nice comments. Really need to start shooting at this target again soon.


----------



## RL.Robertson (Jun 2, 2021)

That looks great!!! Well done.


----------



## NoProWithTheBow (Jun 2, 2021)

That is a super nice target!!!


----------



## Emers7mm (Jun 5, 2021)

Bigfish92084 said:


> More pics-
> View attachment 6258099
> View attachment 6258101
> View attachment 6258103
> View attachment 6258105


So cool


----------



## pula (Jun 2, 2021)

Super jealous!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Bigfish92084 said:


> Two more months and this target will be 3 years old. Has lived its entire life outdoors on the side of my house with a fabricated plastic covering for protection. Haven't shot for nearly a year as I got deep into table tennis and it conflicted with the indoor archery league time. I did pick up a new to me Bow and plan on starting to shoot again so I will take pics of how this target build is wearing. I need to re-tape the seams for the cover I made as those have started to fail. I expect the target to still be very shootable because of the fill. The fill was remnants of the archery wall at an indoor lane. Cut into brick size pieces for repositioning for longer wear. I'll take lots of pics to share once I get to it.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the overwhelming positive comments on the build. When two buddies put their ideas and talents together... something nice can come from it.


 That is one of the best looking targets we have seen yet. You are a true craftsman.


----------



## Peter M. (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## bam247bi (Jul 5, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Cj bohnstedt (Jul 1, 2021)

Good idea!!!


----------



## Boomah21 (Jan 20, 2018)

Very nice


----------

